# How much protein in one portion of chicken breast.



## AceOfSpadez

How much protein does one portion of chicken breast hold? on adverage...

So looking at the photo how much does one of those chicken breasts have? how much protein per chicken breast portion.


----------



## AceOfSpadez

Just after an estimation, as i plan on upping my protein intake, so dunno if i should eat one per meal 5times a day with 3protein shakes, or if i should have 2portions of chicken breast with my rice each meal.


----------



## Dazarooni

25-30 grams of protein


----------



## AceOfSpadez

Dazarooni said:


> 25-30 grams of protein


 Good ill easily smash a good 2portions per meal so thats 50-60g per meal x 5 so ill ne on 250g and protein shake will contain 40g x3 so ill be consuming 370g of protein.... nice


----------



## MXD

100g chicken breast is 22 g protein


----------



## Mighty.Panda

AceOfSpadez said:


> Good ill easily smash a good 2portions per meal so thats 50-60g per meal x 5 so ill ne on 250g and protein shake will contain 40g x3 so ill be consuming 370g of protein.... nice


Quite a amount mate, I doubt it would do you any harm but you may not need that much just yet, so could save you on wallet. How tall and heavy are you?


----------



## hackskii

I thought it was 35 to 45 grams per breast?

Of course that would depend on the size of the breast.


----------



## engllishboy

About 30g P/100g


----------



## Dazarooni

hackskii said:


> I thought it was 35 to 45 grams per breast?
> 
> Of course that would depend on the size of the breast.


The pic shows chicken breast fillets, with the weight probably being around 100 grams.

Depending on the quality, the protein range is generally anything from 22 grams up to as much as 33 grams of protein per 100 grams of uncooked chicken. Tesco healthy living chicken fillets contain 33 grams of protein per 100 grams of chicken and is more expensive than their tesco value chicken fillets which contain around 23 grams of protein per 100 grams of chicken.

Sainburys chicken fillets contain 30 grams of protein per 100 grams of uncooked chicken.

There is no specific value, it just depends on the quality.


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820

AceOfSpadez said:


> Good ill easily smash a good 2portions per meal so thats 50-60g per meal x 5 so ill ne on 250g and protein shake will contain 40g x3 so ill be consuming 370g of protein.... nice


Remember there is protein in more unlikely foods as well eg. 100g of oats has about 11g of protein... This all adds up too!


----------



## glasgow_mm

Chicken I use is supposedly 30g protein per 100g chicken


----------



## biglbs

hackskii said:


> I thought it was 35 to 45 grams per breast?
> 
> Of course that would depend on the size of the breast.


It may be in the states hacks! :lol:

They are between 23g and 40g for a medium breast but apparently it matters if free range or battery was used due to the little raptors training regime---for real! :smartass:


----------



## WilsonR6

I eat 3-4 of them a day, they weigh roughly 200g each before cooked, any one give me a guesstimate on the cooked protein value?


----------



## Dazarooni

WilsonR6 said:


> I eat 3-4 of them a day, they weigh roughly 200g each before cooked, any one give me a guesstimate on the cooked protein value?


Approximately 50 to 60 grams of protein.


----------



## hackskii

Yah, but our chickens eat steroids:lol:

That has to make them bigger right....lol


----------



## AceOfSpadez

So how much protein if i boil a portion of chicken breast? one boiled portion of chicken breast at 100g.... how much protein will it carry then? once its been boiled.


----------



## Fatstuff

It's so much easier to eat a 600g steak than 600g of chicken breast!!! Red meat ftw bitches!!


----------



## miguelmolez

Buy scales, weigh it, check it on fitness pal. Double check it with the pack you bought. It all varies to be honest. Free range, caged, organic etc etc.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Some people are just so lazy it amazes me.

Could you not just look it up and weigh your chicken breast?


----------



## Fatstuff

Lol just round it to 25g per 100g of breast - u won't be far off


----------



## hackskii

I don't weight anything, I just cook it and eat it.

I have a protein with every meal, makes things nice and simple.

Or, I will have protein and fat for a meal, like nice greasy ground beef.

Or, eggs and cheese, I never count anything.

I feel many people eat too much protein anyway.


----------



## Mighty.Panda

hackskii said:


> I don't weight anything, I just cook it and eat it.
> 
> I have a protein with every meal, makes things nice and simple.
> 
> Or, I will have protein and fat for a meal, like nice greasy ground beef.
> 
> Or, eggs and cheese, I never count anything.
> 
> I feel many people eat too much protein anyway.


I'm the same I just have a vauge conscious awareness I'm getting high protein and high cals in each meal and dont fuss about adding every little thing up. My main meal which I just had was 3 pieces of bergen bread, 5 eggs scrambled and a cut of gammon. I know eggs are about 5-7g each, the toast comes to about 18g, the meat I have no idea I'm just safe in the knowledge it was easilly over 60g of protein + a lot of cals...

P.s. I suppose I'm technically "bulking/getting fat" at the moment anyway so give even less worry to it


----------



## hackskii

I am hungry, but its Friday and I am going to have some beer, I will eat some shelled peanuts with that.

Cut or bulk, at this late in the game it makes no difference to me anymore anyway.

Spent thousands on supplements, trained forever, but when I took steroids I got strong, and big:lol:


----------



## TAFFY

i always have 4 large chick brests a day,thats enough for me get sick of it all time,have minc or steak evennigs meals and weekends,much prefer red meat!!


----------



## Kennyken

hackskii said:


> I don't weight anything, I just cook it and eat it.
> 
> I have a protein with every meal, makes things nice and simple.
> 
> Or, I will have protein and fat for a meal, like nice greasy ground beef.
> 
> Or, eggs and cheese, I never count anything.
> 
> I feel many people eat too much protein anyway.


how much protein would you recommend hacks?


----------



## hackskii

Kennyken said:


> how much protein would you recommend hacks?


That would depend on your size, training, and what is on the other foods you eat.

I see guys eating hundreds of grams day in day out, sacrificing carbohydrates and to that, fail.

If you limit carbs too low, protein converts to carbs, that equals bad efficiency for nutrients.

To keep ATP stores high, you have to eat carbs.

Suggesting prioritizing protein at the risk of other macro's is nuts.

More muscle you carry, for the most part more protein is required, providing resistance training is in the mix.

200 pound man need not eat 400 grams of protein a day.

Me personally, I would eat 30% protein of total calories.

After all, some of the other food will have protein that we may or not count.

Peanuts for instance are about half fat, yet have protein, and some carbs.

If you are hitting it hard in the gym, you are burning lots of carbs.

Slow walk on the treadmill could be mostly fats.

Sitting and watching TV, mostly fats.

Sorry to sound vague but, I do feel many guys eat too much protein.

Over time, kidneys can take a hit.

Why deprive anyway?


----------



## hackskii

I am also a firm believer in rotating proteins around.


----------



## The Guvnor

I just based all meats at 20g per 100g of uncooked weight - they could be more or less but I feel this is a pretty good average!


----------

